# Rare car or what?



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey I was just wondering... Does anyone eles know about the GLE Altima? I've had my GLE for like 5 years or so and in that time, I've never even SEEN another. Did Nissan olny make one and i'm lucky enough to have it? lol. Alright, let me know if you guys have any info for me. Thanks.


----------



## Nismom (Apr 27, 2003)

Hey there..I don't have a GLE but I know what you're saying...you don't see too many of them! Have you tried altimas.net? All Altimas over there so, I'm sure you can find more of your "species" there!


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Thanks man. I've tried Altimas.net, I haven't posted anything there. but I look at all the updates everyday, and still haven't seen one. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

yeah...GLE's came only with the 1st gen models. it came with the SE wheels, leather interior and 6 by 9's in the rear deck. options included a head-up display and climate control. it was a big ticket item then and didn't sell because it was overpriced. i bought the 5-speed SE at 18K in '94, the GLE loaded was like 25K...


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Yeah, I've got the wheels, leather, and the 6 by 9's in the back. Also, I've got the HUD and the climate control. Its pretty tricked out already. LoL. I can't belive more people didn't buy these. I bought my 93 used in 97 for about 13K or around. I thought it was a good idea. How many of these did Nissan make? Oh, btw, did the GLE come with a Bose Stereo? I've got that in mine, even thought it died. LoL. Thanks for all the replys people.


----------



## Ry Ry (Apr 30, 2002)

Black Hornet said:


> *yeah...GLE's came only with the 1st gen models. it came with the SE wheels, leather interior and 6 by 9's in the rear deck. options included a head-up display and climate control. it was a big ticket item then and didn't sell because it was overpriced. i bought the 5-speed SE at 18K in '94, the GLE loaded was like 25K... *


Not correct. There are second gen GLEs.


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

would the gle be the one with v6 in it?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

no AVERAGE. Its the 2.4. Why do you ask?


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

EVERY single american altima from 94-01 had the ka24de in it. no v6 option until 02.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Ry Ry said:


> *Not correct. There are second gen GLEs. *


 thanks for the correction Ry


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

Listen to Alseep, hes the only one that knows what hes talking about around here. LoL.


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

mzanubis said:


> *Listen to Alseep, hes the only one that knows what hes talking about around here. LoL. *


  lol...who is this guy Jason?


----------



## mzanubis (Feb 19, 2003)

I am every one, and I am no one. OH! Gettin' a little "Matrix" on you there! Boo ya!


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

Black Hornet said:


> * lol...who is this guy Jason? *


 someone who knows what hes talking about.


----------



## Guest (Jun 14, 2003)

there are many cars like yours you just have to look for them....
i think there's a few at altimas.net ..................good luck


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Asleep_94_Altima said:


> *someone who knows what hes talking about.  *


 so...you wanna toot your own horn...that's cool


----------



## Asleep (Jan 19, 2003)

aww man, you know me.


----------



## Reverend D (Jan 13, 2003)

Then there's me, what do I know anyhow?


----------



## Guest (Jun 25, 2003)

Also all of the GLE's had an Auto. trans. and Auto. heater controls....


----------



## Black Hornet (Apr 22, 2003)

Reverend D said:


> *Then there's me, what do I know anyhow? *


 What up REV


----------

